# Missing Dobermann - KT2, Surrey area ...



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

MISSY, the Doberman is missing! Please cross post where you can asap!

KT2. Please help in the search!

Click DogLost.co.uk - MISSY's Lost Dog Poster to print a poster for MISSY.

Please also post the above link to your FaceBook or twitter page if you have one, or share on other social networking services using the buttons on the dog's page and poster.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Delighted to report that Missy has just been found a mile away from her home and has now been reunited with her owners.

Thank you.


----------

